# Audio on new hdtv"s?



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thinking about getting a new HD TV. Do I need to purchase a sound system also?The cost of a new TV is going up as we speak! any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pm sent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Indians (Apr 30, 2013)

It depends on the TV, if it's a name brand (Samsung, LG, Sony) it's going to have better sound than say (Wrestinghouse, or the bestbuy/target off brands) That being said, no plain tv will give you movie theater sound quality, you'd need a sound bar for that. I think the basic ones run about $100


----------

